# Using up cotton yarn?



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a bunch of balls and cones of sugar 'n cream yarn that I'd like to use up. I've knitted and crocheted as many dishcloths as I could possible need. I've tried making them and giving them to friends, but I was told that they are too nice to use. :shrug: 

What do y'all use cotton for? I'm trying to work through my stash so I can have the room for some new yarns.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Baby hats in cotton and cotton baby blankets are great for those in southern regions. Even cotton chemo caps are wonderful for those where its warmer.


----------



## freelove (Jun 17, 2005)

I make cotton hats and bandanas for the times when wool is just too warm.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Feb 9, 2013)

Market bags! Such as this one http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/grrlfriend-market-bag

I made dishcloths, dish towels, and washcloths as part of a wedding gift for my SiL and got the same "too nice to use" comment from my MiL. They are nice so they are useless? Drives me nuts.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

That is why I was THRILLED to see my SIL was using the dishtowels I wove for her out of cottolin. I was hoping she would, because I would hate to make a useless thing. 

I second the market bags, even if they eventually all get appropriated for other things. :teehee:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Rugs , you can just pop in the washer ! 
Appliance covers .....
Toilet seat/tank covers ....


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks y'all. I've spent hours on Ravelry this morning and keeping picking out more dishcloths to knit. I'm still a beginner when it comes to knitting and I like the dishcloth patterns to learn new stitches. As I was browsing I had a "duh" moment when I remembered that my dearest husband bought me a dishwasher that I need to finish installing so I won't be using as many dishcloths. The dishwasher is sitting in the middle of the kitchen floor so you'd think I wouldn't forget about it, just haven't gotten it in my head that I have one. LOL. 

I may have to try to make some bags because I'm always looking for one for something. And I hadn't even thought about rugs. Thank you for all the ideas.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

A rug could be awesome, knit in garter with two strands and large needles... Now I want to try one!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Here is a free pattern for a rug: http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/rug-1


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Sven, I thought I was the only person who winds up using my market bags for everything but the market!! I keep buying and making them, then I keep putting more stuff in them that has nothing to do with groceries. They're full of yarn and WIPs and all the fresh veggies in my kitchen. I have 3 measly bags that are empty right now, and they get REAL heavy when I stick all my groceries in them.

Softies are a great way to use cotton yarn, and leg warmers, and reusable cotton pads for removing make-up (I've got a basket full of those in my bathroom, and I haven't bought cotton balls in a LONG time). I almost always make baby stuff in cotton.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

My DD made me the cutest Tank top last year for my birthday. 
I love it! All cotton so not to warm in the summer time.
There are a ton of patterns on Ravelry for various tops made out of cotton.
This skirt is really cute too. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-butt-sweater

Here's some tops, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-butt-sweater

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sea...lability=free&sort=best&query=cotton sweaters


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I ran into the same problem, dish cloths do come out so nice. So I make personal wash cloths instead and they get USED! People love getting a special wash cloth to bathe with. They last a lot longer this way and the texture feels great on your skin.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm a weaver. Place mats and small washcloths in Peaches & Cream/Sugar & Creme are very popular.

Have a good day!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I've made baby bibs. No pattern tho.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

I've made blankets on my square loom. They're great in mild weather when wool is too warm.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I make cases/covers for sunglasses - like to try out stitch patterns (even the slip stitch mosaics work with this cotton) with an I cord loop for a vintage button. Easy to keep clean, good for the lenses. A cone of off-white and a few balls of variegated colors and you're off to the races! :whistlin:


----------

